# My Aristocrat Humidor Came In



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Here are the pics:


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Whoa! Beautiful! The more I see these things, the closer I am to pulling the trigger on one... it won't be long now :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

AWESOME, congrats and let's see that baby full:tu:tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Damn that looks nice. You can see all of the detail that went into creating a beautiful piece. Congrats!


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

That is amazing!


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## Tyrel (Oct 29, 2007)

oooooo....that is purdy. Show some pics when it is filled up!!!


----------



## Kiokicigars (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey very nice looking unit, have never heard anything bad about them very good working unit and nice seal. Now all you have to do is fill that baby up!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!!! I'm green with envy!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very Nice! Now get it seasoned and filled! :ss


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

Croickey......she's a beaut!!!
I may need one of those soon:r


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Is that the digital set & forget humidifier?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

The Mum said:


>


Very nice congratulations, whoa I jumped back thinking that the tray was going to hit me. I thought I had my 3-D glasses on.  Yes, very nice.:tu


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Is that the digital set & forget humidifier?


Yes it is!!


----------



## skullnrose (Feb 18, 2007)

The Mum said:


> Yes it is!!


very nice set up!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Beautiful! Welcome to worry free cigar storage!!


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

:dr:dr:dr:dr...really....really...really....want this one. Congrats on a fine purchase :chk:chk


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

VEEEEEEERY nice! I'm sure it was well worth the wait! Now let's see some pics of it filling up...time to hold a herf at your place for us Joisey gorillas. :ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on the great purchase!:bl It is a thing of beauty!:tu


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow! That's nice! Can't wait to get those rebate checks from the IRS! :r:bn


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I so want one of those. That things looks great!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Very Nice!! :tu


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Sweet Humi. I have one on the way myself. How did you survive the wait, because it's killing me...............:hn

Congrats, now filler up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ss


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

SgtStriker said:


> Sweet Humi. I have one on the way myself. How did you survive the wait, because it's killing me...............:hn
> 
> Congrats, now filler up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ss


I just kept counting the days. Now I need to have patience while the system gets set and seasoned . That will take a few days and then I cab transfer everything into it.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Very nice! Now tell us...................what did you name her? Come on, you know you did.:tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

That thing is beautiful! 

Thanks for showing the inside construction. I'm giving serious thought to building one for kicks. I just got the new Rockler woodworking catalog today, too. Uh o......:cb


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

The Mum said:


> I just kept counting the days. Now I need to have patience while the system gets set and seasoned . That will take a few days and then I cab transfer everything into it.


You may not have to wait very long. I filled the reservoir with water, and the next day put in my sticks. Worked perfectly. I spoke to Bob Staebell about this, and he said that as long as you don't live somewhere bone dry you don't need to wait more than 24 hours to start using it. Congrats.


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

beautiful.. look real nice..


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Humminaahhhh... That's a damn fine Humi if I've ever seen one. :tu


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Sweet looking humi ! If you don't mind me asking - How much ? Which model is it ?


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Sweet looking humi ! If you don't mind me asking - How much ? Which model is it ?


The end table cabinet, I did the group buy and received a discount. Paid a little extra for the pull out shelf. Shipping was $175.00, total was $1,092.
well worth it as it also came with the set & forget system. A beautiful piece of furniture.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

It looks great Jimmy!I loaded my Plus 48 right away too...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Excellent !!

Bob does such nice work. Enjoy it Bro !! :tu


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Jimmie, how long you been over here?? 
Scott


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Poriggity said:


> Jimmie, how long you been over here??
> Scott


Hey Scott, about a year.
Too many sites, so little time.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Feel you bro.. totally feel you.. I need more than one site to feed my addiction 
Scott


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

That is one nice looking humidor. Have a great time feeling that baby up with smokes.

Woogie


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

I'll que up to congratulate you on acquiring a fine humidor. Nice going! :tu They truly are works of art and nice pieces of furniture. I never fail to get compliments on mine from my guests.


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

So... so... jealous. Very nice.


----------



## Mattar (May 3, 2006)

Jimmie congrats man that looks lovely well worth the wait and $$$


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Mattar said:


> Jimmie congrats man that looks lovely well worth the wait and $$$


Good to hear from you! It's getting fillled up.
have you received yours yet?


----------



## Mattar (May 3, 2006)

The Mum said:


> Good to hear from you! It's getting fillled up.
> have you received yours yet?


Not yet, called bob he is finishing the cabinet just waiting for the glass artist to finish the glass work. CANT WAIT


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

A real beauty and bob is a first class guy. The funny thing Is I have the same one and can't recall it ever being that empty. I bet you think tht one will be big enough I give you 3 months and you will wish you bought a bigger one. I have had mine and still works like a champ and is a beauty to behold. Good luck with it and you will soon see this was the best investment when it comes to cigars that you will ever make.


----------



## BradSacramento (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow, I was trying to resist pulling the trigger on the cooled version and was doing really well until I saw this.........

Congrats!
Brad


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

I put a deposit down on a mini on 1/23. I'm going to call and upgrade to the larger model. Still need to decide on what wood and a Glass or inlay top? So many IMPORTANT cigar decisions lately!! 

I'm sure it depends on the model and the complications, but how long have they been taking from order to shipment??



FN in MT


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

I would call & speak with Bob. I think my took longer because of the holiday period. It seemed like a long wait but was worth it. As you can see I had mine done in all wood. I got the pull out shelf. In fact you might want to have 2 shelves instead of one?



FN in MT said:


> I put a deposit down on a mini on 1/23. I'm going to call and upgrade to the larger model. Still need to decide on what wood and a Glass or inlay top? So many IMPORTANT cigar decisions lately!!
> 
> I'm sure it depends on the model and the complications, but how long have they been taking from order to shipment??
> 
> FN in MT


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

That thing is sexual.


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Harpo said:


> That thing is sexual.


Thanks, I call her "My Little Betty Boop":tu


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Mum,

I've thought of a second drawer but have started to accumulate a lot of boxed sticks . I have the feeling I will fill this guy up pretty quickly the way I've been buying "by the box" lately.

I think a single drawer will work, I still have a very nice 75 stick humi that keeps it's RH very well. I'll use that for some singles.

Where Ya at in Jersey? I was born and raised in Edison. My Mom is out in Barnegat. Nice B&M in Barnegat BTW; Tobbaco Road. 

I love MT but DO miss the surf fishing and getting out on a boat for stripers a few times a year.

FN in MT


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

FN, if you are going to accumulate a lot of boxes, definitly get the bottom pull-out shelf. Worth every penny. :tu


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

I live in Middletown, NJ (20 minutes or so from Edision) but I have a beach house in Lavallette. Do some surf fishing, Kayaking etc.
You down this way, let me know so we can hook up. 
I have the top draw filled up with singles. The pull out shelf is filled with boxes and also part of the bottom. I still have 2 seperate humis that contain my ISOMs. I'm really enjoying filling her up except for my credit card.



FN in MT said:


> Mum,
> 
> I've thought of a second drawer but have started to accumulate a lot of boxed sticks . I have the feeling I will fill this guy up pretty quickly the way I've been buying "by the box" lately.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Cotton said:


> FN, if you are going to accumulate a lot of boxes, definitly get the bottom pull-out shelf. Worth every penny. :tu


That was my only mistake. The middle pull out shelf is working fine. The bottom one would have been ideal. It's no fun moving boxes in & out trying to get to stuff.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Cotton said:


> FN, if you are going to accumulate a lot of boxes, definitly get the bottom pull-out shelf. Worth every penny. :tu


Agree.

The second and third one that I ordered both have slide out shelves. Its great when you want to view or put things away.

I am not sure when I bought the first one if he offered that option.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

That truly is a beautiful piece. Even my WIFE likes the looks of this cabinet. Nice pics! :ss


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

FN in MT said:


> I put a deposit down on a mini on 1/23. I'm going to call and upgrade to the larger model. Still need to decide on what wood and a Glass or inlay top? So many IMPORTANT cigar decisions lately!!
> 
> I'm sure it depends on the model and the complications, but how long have they been taking from order to shipment??
> 
> FN in MT


I ordered my aristocrat on 12/5 and it's being delivered tomorrow,2/5 two month exactly. I feel like a kid the night before Christmas. I would call Bob as soon as possible and let him know you're considering upgrading. I'm sure he would appreciate the heads up.


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Mum,

Thanks for all the info. A pull out bottom shelf seems like a good idea.

Next trip out to visit my Mom I'll drop You a message. Do You shoot skeet or Sporting Clays?? There are a few very nice SC ranges closeby.

FN in MT


----------

